# Does anyone make a pinup style car?



## scolba (Mar 23, 2019)

So I have dabbled in a few scales over the years, and found a few things in each that I can’t seem to find in others. When I was goofing with O scale, my wife and I both really liked the pinup boxcars that were available from Menards, an example of which can be seen here:
Looks like I can’t post links yet, so if you google “Menards pinup boxcar” you will see them. 

So I was wondering if there is, or ever was, anything created like those in G scale?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scolba;

Not exactly sure what you are seeking, but my guess is that you are looking for freight car art that resembles WWII aircraft nose art or "girly" illustrations. I would suggest consulting the online USA Trains catalog. That company has done a host of private owner and "billboard" cars, so you may be able to find car art to fit your needs. Most of the art will be on refers and wood boxcars, but it won't hurt to look at other freight car types.

Since we are on a somewhat purulent topic, I decided to enclose a photo of my favorite *Hooker*!









Have fun & happy hunting,
David Meashey


----------



## scolba (Mar 23, 2019)

Haha, I dig that Hooker tank. That's good stuff.

And you nailed it. I am indeed looking for a G scale car that is like the nose art of WWII bombers. I appreciate the info. I was able to attach a pic of one of the O scale versions available. 

I have looked at the billboard stuff that USA has, but not quite what we are looking for. 

I have asked in a few other places online and it seems the best bet is going to be getting some decals printed for a custom car of my own, so i think that's what we will pursue.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Our friend Stan Cedarleaf can probably make you some decals.


If you google "decals for pinup art" you'll find there are dozens of options, mostly vinyl, designed to your skateboard, luggage, etc. Like this - 1.5-4.7" and less than $10 from Amazon:


----------



## scolba (Mar 23, 2019)

ah yeah, thats a good call. I hadn't thought of looking for the lady as an independent component...my brain was stuck on the whole kit & kaboodle with the plane, phrase and lady as one section. That makes it easier. 

Thanks for the input there, Pete!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

scolba said:


> ah yeah, thats a good call. I hadn't thought of looking for the lady as an independent component...my brain was stuck on the whole kit & kaboodle with the plane, phrase and lady as one section. That makes it easier.
> 
> Thanks for the input there, Pete!


I also found waterslide decals in similar sizes - 2". Designed to put on your guitar!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Haha, I dig that Hooker tank. That's good stuff"

And the photo is actually kinkier than one would think. The tank is coupled to a Davenport locomotive (Davenport is also an old term for a sofa). In railroad parlance, two vehicles coupled together are "tied." So the photo shows a Hooker tied to a Davenport.  (I just love double meanings!)

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I put a Varga or two into my scratch built PRR N5 cabin cars for the benefit of the crews who work it those long winter nights. I will try and make a picture of it.
https://forums.mylargescale.com/mem...ga-pinups-equipment-picture17594-p1070832.jpg


----------

